# Graphics contest #12 - Starring Sadie



## Nell

Just a few rules as usual. Deadline is Saturday, July 23rd.

Blending or any other graphics tricks are allowed.

Sadie must remain the focus of the graphic.

The picture must not exceed 600x450 in pixel size.

Use either jpg or gif format so they all show when linked.

When submitting, please use your catforum photo gallery. Then there are no issues if your host goes down for a little while during the voting period. If they're all in the same gallery, then they'll all show up, or they all won't.

Submissions will be accepted until 11pm EST on Saturday, July 23rd.

Up to 15 entires will be taken, so if 15 are recieved before the ending time then the voting will start early.

One submission per user.

Good luck!!! and be creative!


----------



## icklemiss21

Oooh she's pretty!

I am going away this weekend so I hope I get time to try it!


----------



## DesnBaby

Is there a theme w/ this contest?


----------



## Megan1216

I will get started on it right away!


----------



## Megan1216

Here is my entry. I call it Sadie the Lemonade Drinker!


----------



## Nell

DesnBaby said:


> Is there a theme w/ this contest?


Nope, no theme. Feel free to do whatever you like


----------



## Megan1216

Oh man mine is really dorky! :lol: 

Come on everyone.  What happens when like only 4 people enter and the voting is up?


----------



## Megan1216

Bump!


----------



## Shivvy

I found this one really hard. But here you go:


----------



## Megan1216

Shivvy, that is nice. Good job!


----------



## BoscosMum




----------



## cagnes




----------



## icklemiss21




----------



## BoscosMum

Oh...now we have some entries.

cagnes...isnt that weird how we had somewhat of 
a similar idea for the picture. :lol:


----------



## Megan1216

Good job everyone!


----------



## cagnes

BoscosMum said:


> Oh...now we have some entries.
> 
> cagnes...isnt that weird how we had somewhat of
> a similar idea for the picture. :lol:


:lol: Yep, I was trying to have Sadie blend in with the background & it's looks like you matched her to your background too.... looks great btw!


----------



## morea

sadie is so gorgeous, I don't think I did her justice... but here's my attempt!


----------



## Nell

great entries so far! keep 'em coming!


----------



## ForJazz

Just posting so that I get email notifications to remind me to try and enter this one.


----------



## ForJazz

Ooops, not to be a $#@!, but I think some of the entries already break the size restriction rule. I think the size cannot be bigger than 450x600 or 600x450. So that means that the original picture would have to be shrunken or cropped to fit into that size. Right?


----------



## icklemiss21

I don't think the height really matters as long as it isn't more than 600 wide to make you scroll across... people don't really pay attention to the host it on catforum rule either. I think 600x450 was just because its a 'typical' size and was chosen because of that - but I thought it was really the 600px we were worried about?


----------



## BoscosMum

Ya...sorry...I didnt even pay attention to that.


----------



## ForJazz

icklemiss21 said:


> I don't think the height really matters as long as it isn't more than 600 wide to make you scroll across... people don't really pay attention to the host it on catforum rule either. I think 600x450 was just because its a 'typical' size and was chosen because of that - but I thought it was really the 600px we were worried about?


Oh I don't mind at all -- they all look like a good size to me. Just as long as people don't start stretching the screen. I just mentioned it b/c it's in the rules. People tend to start making graphics bigger and bigger if there is no size restriction, in my experience.


----------



## DesnBaby

Psychedelic Kitty Sadie:


----------



## Shivvy

haha thats kewl


----------



## DesnBaby

Shivvy said:


> haha thats kewl


Thanks!


----------



## Megan1216

That is cool Des. Everyone is doing a wonderful job. I'm jealous. I wish i was as good. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Megan1216

Come on everyone. 4 days left and their are only 7 entries. There are 8 entries left to go. Come on everyone! :lol:


----------



## DesnBaby

Thanks catlover!


----------



## Megan1216

Your welcome, Des.


----------



## horseplaypen

Okay, I'll bite. This is my first time entering this thing and all i've got is Microsoft PictureIt, so be gentle!


----------



## icklemiss21

That is really really good!

I can't believe its just Picture It!


----------



## BoscosMum

Eithne...
The verison of Miscorsoft PictureIt publisher....has a TON
of stuff in it....you can also use layers, but its hard to figure it out...
the problem I had with the program is that is
is not very user friendly....but it has about 4 times as many filters in it then Paint Shop.


----------



## icklemiss21

I have Picture It and hate it - its just not user friendly - especially for first time users. I tend to use it for red eye removal and cropping because it doesn't take as long to load as photoshop, but thats about it.

Plus I have downloaded enough filters and brushes in photoshop to do whatever I want anyway. Photoshop does seem to be easier to find add-ons than most programmes


----------



## horseplaypen

BoscosMum said:


> ...you can also use layers, but its hard to figure it out...


You can? 

We used to have PhotoImpression on our old computer... still a crappy program, but I loved it because of the layers. Can you give me a brief explanation of how to use layers in PictureIt? (you can pm me if you don't want to post it in the thread)  

We also have Photoshop Elements, but I find that way too confusing.

And thanks for the compliment Icklemiss!


----------



## Shivvy

change of subject, does anyone know any good websites for downloading filters and stuff for photoshop.

thanks


----------



## icklemiss21

http://www.photoshop-filters.com/html/the_filters.htm This one links to lots of sites and is generally where I look first.

http://www.freephotoshop.com/html/downloadables.html is good for brushes more than filters


----------



## BoscosMum

Horseplaypen....
Do you have Photo Impression 4....4 is good, I hate 5.

With PictureIt...I remember opening the pictures on the bottom.
you can click and drag them over to the right the "Stack" I think it was called stack....and you can change the opacity of them too.
It is just a ways to find out how...I would actually get a headache.
But it can be done....
If you want, I could re-install the program and see what comes back to my memory....it has been a long time since I used it.


----------



## ForJazz

All right -- finally entering.


----------



## Nell

9 entries so far and only 2 days left! I can't wait to see a few more


----------



## horseplaypen

BoscosMum said:


> Horseplaypen....
> Do you have Photo Impression 4....4 is good, I hate 5.


I'm not sure... we're moving next week, and my home computer is packed. But I never had any difficulty with it, so maybe it was 4?

And thanks for the info on PictureIt... I'll have to try that out later.


----------



## BoscosMum

WOW! Beautiful!    
I am glad you made an entry Julie! I think there are fewer entries
because of the cat being a Tortie....it seemed a little more difficult.
I am always amazed at how creative your mind is!
Your pic is so graphically intense I dont even know 
where to start and yet it all blends in so beautifully!  

The one thin black curvy line on top...how did you do that?
I was trying to do something similar recently with a pen tool.
I couldnt get it to work, all I could get was brezier curves.


----------



## ForJazz

You could do a few things. You could use a brush, which is what I did... 

...Or you could go to the tool box, look under the text tool, and choose the custom shapes tool. Up at the top of the screen there will be a tool menu for that shape -- you can select different ones in one of the drop boxes. CHoose the weird organic curvy blob one. Then where it says "style" there is another drop box. Choose the style that looks like nothing but an outline. 

...Or you could make a new document and make one single black line in it on a transparent background. You can do this with the pen tool or with the single row marquee tool (top left). Then go up into filter, liquify, and curve it around yourself.


----------



## Heather102180

Shoot, haven't got a chance to work on this contest but I plan to get to it later today!


----------



## LoveMyKitties

here is my second ever attempt at photoshop  










LOL had some technical difficulties posting this!


----------

